# Tippy had a baby



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

So I got back from a sleepover with a friend and Tippy had a baby! But there's only one in there.. I don't know if she only had one or if the others got eaten or if she's gonna pop more out, but both girls seem to be taking care of it and it has a milk belly. And I think the baby is a girl but its hard to tell this young


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Here she is! The only one. Has this happened to anyone else before? A litter of just one.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Yep, I had a mouse a few years back who came to me already pregnant. She had a lone little boy who grew up to be a right fatty! Haha


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

It's really strange! my last litters had 8 then 7 and 11... I've never had a litter of just one


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> It's really strange! my last litters had 8 then 7 and 11... I've never had a litter of just one


I've had 1, 4, 6, 8, 10, 15 and some repeats.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Pictures of baby day 2.. so excited


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 3! Ears are staring to perk up. She's growing some white peach fuzz hair. I think she is albino. She gets that from grandpa. I was hoping for maybe a black one like daddy, but oh well.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww 
Ive had it happen once


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Here she is at 4 days








And here at 6 days.
















I thought she was going to be albino because her eyes never looked black and when she first started growing fur it looked white but now that all the fur on her back has grown in it looks kind of gray.. hmmm..
Oh! and i thought of a perfect name.... Solitaire.. because she's the only one


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 8! Thinking she's lilac or silver..


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looks like she is doign good. She could be dove, what colour are the parents


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

The dad is plain black, and mom is a mouse I got from a pet store, I have no idea what she carries or anything. grandpa on the dads side was albino and grandma was just a brown mouse. This was an accidental litter off of two "mutts" so I had no clue what to expect.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the name -Solitaire, clever idea and she looks adorable


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

BABY FACE!!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

This pic shows her color better.








And she is definitely a girl, she has nipples.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

looks like she'll be dove.

I had a mother give birth to just two, and a mother that ended up with one because she ate the rest, I fostered the one over to another litter at the time as she seemed like an irresponsible mother, and with only one pup she wasn't lactating enough.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

She opened her eyes today!

this is her yesterday. She kept going in my sleeve
















And her today with her eyes open









And she fell asleep on my hand while I was petting her. She was having a dream and twitching her little paws.. so cute 

















I'm going to put mom and dad back together and see what other stuff mom is carrying.. this is the only baby she's ever had maybe she has other cool traits? My mom said I can have the basement for breeding


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Please wait a little bit longer before putting mom and dad back together, she needs time to recover


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh no I didn't mean right away! I was going to wait for Solly to grow up first and get mom a little more used to me. Right now she's not scared of me but she doesn't like me either. She'll take food from me but if i put my hand in without offering food she comes and gives me a nip. The baby is sooo friendly though <3 I've been handling her so much that she falls asleep on my hand and likes to be petted behind her ears. She does that cat thing where they rub their face on your hand


----------

